# Well done Norma!



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

http://www.trafficlist.net/radio-officer/norma-goffredo/


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day r651400,sm,today,00:28.re:well done norma.thank you for posting this very interesting link.well done norma she is a credit to her profesion.regards ben27


----------



## Tony Selman (Mar 8, 2006)

Excellent dedication to her profession. I think I might have given up with the obstacles placed in front of her. Mind you she would have been a distraction in the Radio Room there is little doubt about that. 'Now what shall I do next, have a coffee with Norma or go and fix the radar?'


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

Well done to this lady. She would be on her first ship around the time when I joined mine. Thanks to R651400 for posting Norma's article.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

I think R65 is baiting me but who cares. Norma had some trials and she was cute but look what Sofia Loren had to put up with:

http://www.erosblog.com/sex-blog-pictures/sophia-loren-nude-03-large.jpg

John T (Site Perv)

PS bad luck, the link doesn't seem to work. Just Google Sofia Loren with her **** out.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

trotterdotpom said:


> I think R65 is baiting me but who cares. Norma had some trials and she was cute but look what Sofia Loren had to put up with:
> 
> http://www.erosblog.com/sex-blog-pictures/sophia-loren-nude-03-large.jpg
> 
> ...


Yes, Norma did well.

I got a supercilious message when I tried that John. Old Spanish joke. 

Why do they call HM Queen Sofia "Sofia the bad"?

Because Sophia the Good is Sophia Loren.

David V


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

trotterdotpom said:


> I think R65 is baiting me....


Not at all... 
But you have to hand it to the lass for her tenacity which is a lot more than any old pair of beam power tetrodes even when soft giving off that well known purple glow! 
Looks like Norma's reward was a fine line up of ships that would make any of us envious...


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Thaks *R65* for that thread, her perseverance paid of in the end. The Italian Victoria Drummond.


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

Interesting website. Thanks for that link.


----------

